# Sears 6 H.P. Lawn & Garden Shredder-Bagger



## TN_Mower (Jul 14, 2010)

Alright guys, just looking to see if there is any information out on the web on this machine. It's a Sears 6HP Lawn and Garden Shredder-Bagger, Model# 242.27016.

It is very similar to this one, but I'm guessing it's an older model as my model number is lower..









I have the original Operator's Manual to it and it looks like one heck of a machine. I'll try and grab some photos tomorrow.

Just wondering if anyone here has one or has seen one in action? I've got some 1 to 1 1/2 inch bushes I need to mulch. I'd rather mulch them then burn them. 

Let me know and thanks!
-Ian


----------



## Glen Addicott (Sep 6, 2010)

My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


----------



## hotrodlarry (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sears Shredder Bagger 242-27016*



Glen Addicott said:


> My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


I just bought this machine at a swap meet. After cleaning out the largest mouse nest I have EVER seen I am ready to try and start the motor.
I do not have a manual so if you could share yours that would be great!
What can this thing chew up? Is it just for leaves or will it handle sticks?


----------



## ksane20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I also just picked up this machine (Craigslist). It needs a good cleaning and some work. Can someone share the manual as well?

Thanks in advance, 
Kevin


----------



## Michael2147 (Aug 14, 2018)

Would also like a copy of manual please i love the older machines and love having all the info i can get my hands on


----------



## Michael2147 (Aug 14, 2018)

Glen Addicott said:


> My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


Would you be able to send me a copy


----------



## Michael2147 (Aug 14, 2018)

Glen Addicott said:


> My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


If you have it still cam you send me a copy thanks


----------



## Michael2147 (Aug 14, 2018)

Glen Addicott said:


> My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


Do you still have manual and if so can i get a c


Glen Addicott said:


> My machine is a Model No. 242-27016 and I have a manual for it in case you are still interested.


If you ill have manual could i get a copy thanks


----------

